# pano diet



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

A member was telling that this would be a great forum to ask questions about a diet for a gsd that has pano. So does anyone have any suggestions for food? My Maxx is 8 months old and found out yesterday he has pano. Help!!
thanks col2258


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had pups that have gotten Pano and I never changed their food. (I feed an All Life Stages food NOT "puppy food".)

What is Maxx eating now?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I fed Canidae All life stages to my D litter, the 2 I kept ended up with BAD pano. I put them on a raw diet, it resolved within a week and never came back. Did it make a difference? Don't know. I do know they had pano to where deramaxx wasn't working for 4 wks, and they didn't even want to walk. Xrays, forget seeing bone, it was all nice and dark from being filled with blood. I just found it ironic switching to a raw diet they improved that quickly without any other changes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fed NutroNatural lg breed puppy ( and Onyx grew fast and got pano at 6 mos. I switched her to raw at that time after researching Pano, she had two more bouts till 11 mos. but they didn't last as long as the first one(3 weeks). I think diet plays a role, but genetics does too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs have gotten pano. when my dogs had pano i've never changed their food. i've never fed puppy food. the dog i have now had pano and he had it for 3 months. i didn't take my dog on long walks. i didn't allow him to run. i use to massage his legs and he liked it. i still massage his legs.


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks all of you...i am going to look into what we have availble here ...i think i will try the massage thing too...even i would like that with Maxx.. thanks doggiedad
colc


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My almost 8 month old has bouts of pano. I haven't changed his food - he was on canidae als now he's on Fromm duck & sweet potato.

Are you limiting his exercise when he's having a problem? I have 3/4" foam floor covering my basement so the pup can play down there with out hurting himself. I don't walk him on concrete sidewalks either when it's acting up. 

He's had bouts at 4/5 months and another bad one at 7 months which seems to have finally gone away. He was on serious rest last week becuase he got one of his big huge clodhopper hind feet stuck in his crate and was tripodding around.


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

hi Jenn,, yes i am limiting his excercise...just walking..forn now. He loves the snow so i walk him in that.we have lots here at the moment and its deep. This is the first time i have heard off pano, poor animals. Do you take your pup to the vet everytime there is a bout or just know what to do?
colc


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i might suggest a very comfortable bed w/ plenty of cushioning if he doesnt already have one.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: col2258hi Jenn,, yes i am limiting his excercise...just walking..forn now. He loves the snow so i walk him in that.we have lots here at the moment and its deep. This is the first time i have heard off pano, poor animals. Do you take your pup to the vet everytime there is a bout or just know what to do?
> colc


There isn't much the vet can do. They can xray it and make sure that's what's going on but other than that, it's not something they can 'fix'. They say pano affects 1 in every 4 GSDs. Which sounds right, out of my 7, 2 of them have had it. The other dog it was so severe the lesions could be seen through his skin.


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

wow these poor dogs...they are so smart and good pets and its a just so sad they have to suffer with this at times..
lesions,,omg..does it bother him more..does he scratch at it?


----------

